# Boot loop on LCD Density Modifier change



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

I've tried 3 or 4 different JB roms now, and when I try to change the LCD density, it hangs on Google, or loops on the boot animation. Is this just me, or is it a known bug with most of the current JB roms? Busybox is installed successfully on all of the roms I've tried. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

It doesn't work, known bug.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Welp, just now finding all the "LCD Density modder not compatible with JB" threads. Nevermind!


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> It doesn't work, known bug.


play market- build.prop editor
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.nathan.jf.build.prop.editor#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDIxMiwib3JnLm5hdGhhbi5qZi5idWlsZC5wcm9wLmVkaXRvciJd

open, scroll to ro.sf.lcd_density and change the value to 240, 192 or 160 for tablet. reboot. boot will take a while. done.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

JASKRU said:


> play market- build.prop editor
> https://play.google....m9wLmVkaXRvciJd
> 
> open, scroll to ro.sf.lcd_density and change the value to 240, 192 or 160 for tablet. reboot. boot will take a while. done.


I can manual change my build.prop. That is not the issue. lcdmodder fixes the play store compatibility issues.


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> I can manual change my build.prop. That is not the issue. lcdmodder fixes the play store compatibility issues.


my bad. I have too much going on today and swooped in without fully understanding my sitrep...


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> I can manual change my build.prop. That is not the issue. lcdmodder fixes the play store compatibility issues.


There are no compatibility issues with 240 dpi
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

impulse101 said:


> There are no compatibility issues with 240 dpi
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Since when? Before I got LCD Density Modder Pro, any dpi setting (including 240) restricted me from downloading/updating half my apps due to 'incompatibility.'


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

impulse101 said:


> There are no compatibility issues with 240 dpi
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not so much.

Go find tapatalk in the market with that DPI and post a screenie. I can think of others...

I miss 241. Got it to boot but my lockscreen was off-centered. Killed my OCD...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

The interesting thing I see being posted is people saying that apps are not compatible. I just get all of my apps when in stock dpi, then change the dpi to what I want... Occasionally, I will pop the dpi back to stock and update my apps or dl the app everyone is raving about. I guess I never really see the issue for some and the market deal.

I also think that if people can figure out how to install a .zip then it shouldn't be that hard for them to manually edit a build.prop for some tweaks. If there is an app, like social beta for instance, that will not dl from play on my 10.1 tab, I just pull the .apk from my phone and pop it over to my tab. These are just simple things, and people should be able to do them. Not trying to be harsh, just started on my first cup of coffee.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

We are not saying that the apps aren't compatible, we are saying that the app store won't update the apps because it thinks that they are not compatible. Changing dpi back and forth to update apps is a pain in the ass..


----------



## relkma (Jun 13, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Not so much.
> 
> Go find tapatalk in the market with that DPI and post a screenie. I can think of others...
> 
> ...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> We are not saying that the apps aren't compatible, we are saying that the app store won't update the apps because it thinks that they are not compatible. Changing dpi back and forth to update apps is a pain in the ass..


Exactly. LCD Density Modder makes this completely painless.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

JASKRU said:


> The interesting thing I see being posted is people saying that apps are not compatible. I just get all of my apps when in stock dpi, then change the dpi to what I want... Occasionally, I will pop the dpi back to stock and update my apps or dl the app everyone is raving about. I guess I never really see the issue for some and the market deal.
> 
> I also think that if people can figure out how to install a .zip then it shouldn't be that hard for them to manually edit a build.prop for some tweaks. If there is an app, like social beta for instance, that will not dl from play on my 10.1 tab, I just pull the .apk from my phone and pop it over to my tab. These are just simple things, and people should be able to do them. Not trying to be harsh, just started on my first cup of coffee.


I think you're missing the point. Maybe have a few more cups.


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

i found the solution.. modify the build . prop manually then go in to the lcd modder app and just use the last step to fix the market..


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

ddarvish said:


> i found the solution.. modify the build . prop manually then go in to the lcd modder app and just use the last step to fix the market..


i was thinking of trying this...does it work? it should...


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

well i gave it a shot, don't try it!!

after changing density through prop, then using lcd modder's market fix, i got it to reboot but play wouldn't open (force close) and every other google app would force close constantly.

had to flash BB over again. worth the try though


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for trying dude.

I'm back on ICS until the problem's resolved


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Thanks for trying dude.
> 
> I'm back on ICS until the problem's resolved


Have you tried slim bean? Pretty sure it has a lower DPI and some kind of market fix.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29499-rom411slim-bean-alpha-4/


----------



## tallen1331 (Jun 15, 2011)

anyone figure out how to get this done yet? not having market compatibility is kind of annoying.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

I did get this to work (kind of). You can use [Density Changer] to change the DPI, reboot, then open LCD Modder and download/apply the play store fix. 
Not sure why my JB ROMs don't like it when LCD Modder changes the dpi, but this works for me.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> I did get this to work (kind of). You can use [Density Changer] to change the DPI, reboot, then open LCD Modder and download/apply the play store fix.
> Not sure why my JB ROMs don't like it when LCD Modder changes the dpi, but this works for me.


Going to try this tonight. I ended up going back to ICS and I already miss the JB notification bar haha


----------

